# 2008 x5 amplifier problems



## clinkinfo (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=659458

Hi guys, wasn't sure if my question belonged in the DIY section, or the audio section. Basically, just trying to understand if I can replace a top line amplifier without needing some type of reprogramming by BMW

Thanks!


----------



## clinkinfo (Nov 7, 2012)

For anyone following, after speaking to 2 dealerships they both indicate the amplifiers are not plug and play and require programming to function


----------

